# How often do babies arrive 'early'/before their due date?



## Zeri

The post on maternity leave got me thinking. I plan to work down to 39 weeks. I was wondering though, how often is it that babies are born early? LIke between 34-38 weeks? ARe most babies born on or after their due dates? If you've been pregnant before, did you go all the way to your due date?

I'm wondering if I need to some more preparations in place just in case I happen to deliver early - like at 36 weeks.


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Aiden was born on his due date, i know that only 5% of babies are actually born on there due date xx


----------



## tinkabells

Hollie was born 9 days early, i tink its just when they are ready?! xxx


----------



## peakydon

I was 4 days over due with danielle and i'm due tuesday. Don't know the official stats tho. Looking at the Septembryos anything can happen so just be prepared for anything. x


----------



## Mynx

I was 12 days late with my first, I ended up having on the day I was supposed to be induced :D
I do have a gut instinct tho that this one will be early...dont know why but I just feel that she'll be early.


----------



## bjshooter

I was about a week early, I dont think there is much rhyme or reason in when babies appear tbh.


----------



## jenny82

I have a real gut instinct that I'll be early. I have no idea why I think this - maybe its just wishful thinking!!


----------



## bjshooter

jenny82 said:


> I have a real gut instinct that I'll be early. I have no idea why I think this - maybe its just wishful thinking!!

I said this to my midwife the other day and she says absolutely everyone thinks that, it may be a bit of wishful thinking.


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont know how accurate this is but thought you might like t see it.
 



Attached Files:







a-duedates.png
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 156


----------



## ellie27

So, this graph indicates that about 20% babies come in week 38, almost 30% in week 39, about 18% in week 40, 10% in week 41
:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4 days late.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Both my daughters were born at 3 & 4 weeks early. So I guess anything can happen


----------



## Laurenj22

This is my first but I'm working right up to my due date and hoping to pop some annual leave in before. I read up on what to do if the baby comes early and it's just a case of letting work know as soon as possible.

I've only known two people have their babies early the rest were over their due dates xx


----------



## edinsam

37 weeks for the first 2 - 35 weeks for current baby


----------



## lou1979

both of mine were before due date (by a few days)


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your feedback. Seems like most babies come closer to their due date or a bit late, then? Thanks for posting that graph, topazi.


----------



## lexy604

Full term is at 37 weeks so you definetly hope baby stays in until than after that it seems most women want to evict baby lol not me im totally fine with him developing more


----------



## MrsO29

My dd was 11 days early and fine. Allowed home straight away.
My BFs son was 3 weeks early and also allowed home straight away.

I think we are the only two I know who went this early though, everyone else I know went late.


----------



## JayDee

Anytime from 37 weeks is classed as full term but I think it's complete pot luck as to whether babies come early or late or on time.
My MIL thinks that they follow how early/otherwise the father to be was when he was born, but no idea why she thinks that.
I was a week early and DH was 4 days late so hoping our baby will even out and come maybe a couple of days early.


----------



## McLovin

have a look throught the birth announcments section.... I am totally addicted!
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/


----------



## proud mummy

My DS was 3 weeks early. If you deliver before 37 weeks it is classed as a pre term labour. I went in labour 36+6 and they were funny about examing me etc but once midnight hit they had no choice lol and my DH came the morning I turned 37 weeks.


----------



## faun

My oldest son was born on his due date, my daughter was 9 days overdue and my youngest son was born the day before his due date.


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor was 3 weeks early


----------

